# Intense G1 Dropouts - wo kaufen?



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)

Jungs gebt mir mal bitte einen Tip: wo bekommt man schnell und unkompliziert 142mm X12 Syntace G1 Dropouts? Die üblichen (deutschen) Verdächtigen können oder wollen mir nicht helfen.


----------



## Matte (25. November 2011)

Hab mein Tracer 2 auch umgerüstet. Hatte dazu seinerzeit bei Hibike angefragt. Die hatten sie aber noch nicht (vor circa vier Monaten). Hab dann bei Shocker nachgefragt, die sie zumindest damals lagernd hatten. 

Hier die Artikelnummer von Shocker, die Hibike brauchte, um die Teile zu listen:


130097 G1 Left 142mm Blk Syntace/DT Swiss X 12 für 80,00 

130098 G1 Right 142mm Blk Syntace/DT Swiss X12 für 80,00 

Hab sie mir dann während meines USA Urlaubs geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)

Danke, das hilft mir evtl. schon weiter.


----------

